# 5 month old V biting your hand while trying to pet it?



## trqjnky (Dec 6, 2009)

anyway to fix this??? my 5 month old vizsla wont stop trying to bite your hand while you are petting him. its not a hard bite, more like a chewing. how can i get him to stop? ive tried ignoring him once he starts biting.

and also, when i leave him in his crate, he has started peeing out of it!!! he lifts a leg and pees outside. im going to put hard plastic around the sides and hopefully he will learn that the pee will stay inside and stop that.


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

I've heard from a few people on here that when they bite you it's a way for them to show love and affection, and since he's only 5 months old, it's a way for him to play with you! If it's bothersome (and to me, it was...as I don't want Charlie to do it to others), let your vizsla know that it hurts you by either making a very loud "OUCH" and pull away, or simply use your "NO" in this instance (it will help to then give him a bone or chew toy so he'll know that biting and/or chewing is for those things only)...Always respond with positive praise when you're petting and he isn't biting you! 

As for the peeing, WOW! How big is the kennel? It might be a bit too large at this point (if he can stand in a position that he can lift a leg and pee outside) and you might want to think about putting is separations of some sort to prevent him from standing upright for a while until he learns to break the habit. I'd think that a horizontal separation would be the best in this instance so he can't stand up straight, but can still stretch his legs while lying down. Our V loves to stretch all his legs while lying down!

Good Luck!


----------



## trqjnky (Dec 6, 2009)

the kennel is an xtra large crate. but i have a plywood divider in it. so its just big enough that he can turn around in it. but he still does find a way. i dont think i can make it any smaller?

im gonna hope the plastic sides work. maybe hes just smart enough that he knows he can pee outside of his bed so he does?


----------



## Kim (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum and was interested in this topic as we are having similar problems with our 6 month old V, Daisy. As a rule we don't allow her on the sofa (she still tries mind you lol) we will wait until she is settled on her bed beside us on the floor then one of us will sit down beside her for a cuddle. She gets so cosy and relaxed on your knee when we wake her and try to move her back to her bed she will growl and snap!!! She has caught my husband's hand and we are now very wary about giving her too much affection but it's so hard to resist when she gives you the big sad eyes!!! Please, any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Peanut snapped whilst comfy in her bed in the evening once at my daughter who would not go near her to try to get her to do it again so I couls correct her, and once at me right after the first one. As you could imagine I gave her a right telling off the second she did it. This seems to have done the trick as she was 'really' told off and as it was at the exact time she snapped, she associated the telling off with the snap. 

I can now lift her up asleep and carry her outside for her last wee without a murmur, although I wake her up for the wee !!!

When she snaps correct firmly at once. As for the biting, it will get less and less with age, but I also grabbed her nose when she ot too rough and she again thought twice about biting, maybe worth a try.

Regards,

Graham


----------

